# How long can shingle bundles be on roof?



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

They store them in the storage yards on pallets for a long time.

How long are you worried about?

Ed


----------



## tidal9 (May 20, 2008)

Thank you for the response. I only have the weekends to do the roofing work, so with the unpredicatable weather, it may last a few weeks to a month. I've heard rumors about the heat from the sun melting the shingles together while in the bundles. I was thinking that I could leave them sealed and not stack them on each other to help aleave any pressure/heat. Not sure of any other methods.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

You should be just fine with that time period. Just do not stack them higher than 3 bundles on top of each other.

If they do wind up being stuck, just a little bit, then drop them at the center of the bundle on top of the ridge of the roof, but not from shoulder height, just a foot or two, and they will seperate the contact easily.

Ed


----------



## tidal9 (May 20, 2008)

Again, thank you so much for the reply and tip. I cannot afford to screw this one up with the investment we made into the materials. Thanks again!


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

No problem, I am just glad to be able to help out.

Get back with more questions if you are doing this yourself and need some advise about certain situations if you need to.

Ed


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

try covering the stacked shingles with white painters tarps to reflect the heat from the bundles


----------



## tidal9 (May 20, 2008)

Good idea, thanks for the tip!


----------

